# ATC for Benchtop Mill



## vertcnc (Jul 7, 2013)

I am working on an automatic tool changer for my RF 45 and MTW MD001 mills. It will utilize the Tormach holders. Thought I would share a few pics. May build a few extras if there is any interest.


----------



## DMS (Jul 7, 2013)

Excellent work so far. I look forward to seeing how it progresses. An ATC is on my list, after I knock out a few more features (like ballscrews...)


----------



## Bhouin (Jul 28, 2013)

I will be watching this with interest. I am considering adding one to my sx2.  I like what you have come up with so far.  Might even be interested in a kit if you decide to make an extra or more


----------



## astjp2 (Aug 25, 2013)

vertcnc said:


> I am working on an automatic tool changer for my RF 45 and MTW MD001 mills. It will utilize the Tormach holders. Thought I would share a few pics. May build a few extras if there is any interest.
> View attachment 56736
> View attachment 56737
> View attachment 56738



You should make the tool holders from a sacrificial material (nylon, plastic, etc.), if your machine has a crash, the tool holders will break and not damage the spindle bearings or the carousel.  Also mount a physical home switch so you can index it or use an absolute rotary scale.  This will save you time when homing the machine. Do you have an air source to blow out your spindle?  If there is a chip on the tool and is not blown out, it will affect accuracy. Alignment pins on your tool holder instead of a lot of bolts will also help when there is a crash, the pins will align new tool holders and the bolts just hold them into place, if you don't want to use pins, machine a guide block or use a key for alignment.  Tim


----------



## vertcnc (Aug 25, 2013)

astjp2 said:


> You should make the tool holders from a sacrificial material (nylon, plastic, etc.), if your machine has a crash, the tool holders will break and not damage the spindle bearings or the carousel.  Also mount a physical home switch so you can index it or use an absolute rotary scale.  This will save you time when homing the machine. Do you have an air source to blow out your spindle?  If there is a chip on the tool and is not blown out, it will affect accuracy. Alignment pins on your tool holder instead of a lot of bolts will also help when there is a crash, the pins will align new tool holders and the bolts just hold them into place, if you don't want to use pins, machine a guide block or use a key for alignment.  Tim



The tool holders are held in place by nylon bolts, in the event of a crash holder will break free from carousel. Proxy switch located on carousel for referencing home. Air blast located inside umbrella. Still work in progress will share as I move along.


----------



## dogbed (Aug 26, 2013)

Great work. I am interested to see it in action. Please share a video when it is running.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 28, 2013)

Is that a cake pan??

What type of collet system will your RF45 have in order to use these tools?


----------



## vertcnc (Aug 28, 2013)

bloomingtonmike said:


> Is that a cake pan??
> 
> What type of collet system will your RF45 have in order to use these tools?



Yes, Umbrella is fabricated from aluminum baking pan. I have since found some stainless to fabricate it from. After protype is tested probably will change. Tooling and collets are the Tormach TTS tooling.


----------



## Bhouin (Oct 13, 2013)

Any progress?


----------

